

Herniated discs and programming. - iklavya

Hi Everyone, I've been programming for about 10 yrs now and have now developed a lumbar herniated disc and the doctor advised me to not sit for a long time but he probably doesn't realize that programming is a different beast and requires long hours of sitting and debugging. How has everyone here dealt with this? Any advice would be helpful? Thanks.
======
Flam
I had a herniated disc, and while it was painful and troubling for about 6
months, I'm now back on the computer full time. After I was able to move
properly again, I waited a full month to be sure I was fine, then got a gym
membership and strengthened my body. Now I'm in great shape.

------
staktrace
Get a standing desk?

~~~
tnorthcutt
Seconding the standing desk suggestion. However, if you go to buy a "standing
desk" you'll soon find that they're abnormally expensive. If you just want to
try it out (somewhat) cheaply and have an IKEA nearby, these links might help:

<http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/01/wide-standing-desk.html>

[http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/04/expedit-standing-
desk.htm...](http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/04/expedit-standing-desk.html)

[http://blogjunkie.net/2011/03/hacking-together-an-ikea-
stand...](http://blogjunkie.net/2011/03/hacking-together-an-ikea-standing-
desk)

